# 20 gal



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey fellas, ladies

This is my 20L tank w/ breeding pair of convicts (haven't bred yet, but hoping soon) and some plants. I know the ones are amazon swords (species?) but the others I can't remember their names, can you ID them for me? I have a CO2 diffuser and made a DIY 2 liter yeast/sugar mix, but have to rebuild it to work better. Anyway, enjoy the pics and any comments welcome.

Partial tank shot









the female guppy trimming sprouts









the big male prob 4"









the preeeety female a solid 2"









the couple, they have domestic violence issues


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

the plant in the second pic is just called oxygenating weed here, and the other plant looks alot like cabomba but i'm not sure.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice
The big con looks Great!


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

the ''oxygenating weed'' is actualy elodia caladensis or crispa not sure and yes the other is comuba nice set up like it alot mate.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks guys, for the ID and the props.

I'll try to get a better full tank shot for you all.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

carisma02uk said:


> the ''oxygenating weed'' is actualy elodia caladensis or crispa not sure and yes the other is comuba nice set up like it alot mate.


I believe the second one is Anacharis, also known as elodia densa.









edit: and nice setup by the way


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Excellent setup, I hope those guys don't rip your plants up


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great looking fish and setup


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> I hope those guys don't rip your plants up


 well, this one didn't fair so well. The others are fine. This plant has soft leaves and really didn't stand a chance.

Before pic: look above

after:


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I really like the set up, it looks natural


----------



## banger (Oct 6, 2004)

very attractive set-up...Very serene.
mbz


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

correct me if i'm wrong, but i think elodea is a cold water plant, so its not fond of heaters







i hate the darn stuff, it always dies in my tanks and makes a mess.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

UPDATE*

I put this tank together for these fish to breed. I've changed the tank around alot since these pics. I removed some sand, and made a cave they could dig into. Now it's been since november and last night, I found eggs - for the first time! She layed them on the ceiling of the cave. The male convict is very mean toward the female, but I think for some reason he's come full circle. He doesn't chase her around much anymore and she's taken over the cave! The eggs are white, does that mean they are not fertilized? I have bred cons before and the eggs were orange. Either way I'm happy she layed eggs. These two cons are awesome, the male has grown big fast and the female has the brightest colors.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lol domestic violence, nice cichlids man!


----------

